# Help me find my horses history



## Kelly11 (6 May 2020)

Hi , I’ve had my new horse for a month now , but I Managed to lose his passport 😥 I looked through it once , all I can remember is his passport name is magic mike he’s a welsh section D/E and his date of birth is 20.5.2016 , he’s black with one white sock and a white star on his head and is currently about 15.2h I can’t remember who his dam or sir is for the life of me , I have asked the welsh cob and pony society but they have not emailed back yet , can anyone help me thanks kelly


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

They will get back to you and you can get a new passport issued it will cost you to get it done and you may need to restart any vaccinations but in the meantime why not contact the person you bought him from, if you still have their details, he s only 4 so it should be easy enough to find out more about him to fill in any gaps you forgot to ask them, although if you are ever buying another one it makes sense f you do some research before buying as it can be surprising what turns up, especially in older horses.


----------



## be positive (6 May 2020)

A cob foal went through the sales in 2016 which could be yours, CWMCOWNWY _MAGIC MIKE_.  lot 411 if you google welsh cob sales, brightwells autumn 2016 it should come up, link didn't work.


----------



## Kelly11 (7 May 2020)

be positive said:



			A cob foal went through the sales in 2016 which could be yours, CWMCOWNWY _MAGIC MIKE_.  lot 411 if you google welsh cob sales, brightwells autumn 2016 it should come up, link didn't work.
		
Click to expand...

Hi I’m sure that was the name before magic mike too on his passport but I’ve tried to look it up but I can’t find anything on bright wells in 2016


----------



## jhoward (9 May 2020)

Get his micro chip scanned.


----------



## nikicb (9 May 2020)

I found this by googling the name Be Positive mentions.....  https://sporthorse-data.com/pedigree/cwmcownwy-magic-mike


----------



## Scrumpster (31 July 2020)

Did you get sorted with this? If not feel free to private message me for breeder details if thats himx


----------

